# Men and their Sports



## luvhatemyhubby (Nov 10, 2009)

Why are men so addicted to sports? My hubby has downloaded a sports radio called Sports in Air(iTunes Store) on *MY *iPhone. He lost his iPhone and uses up credit on mine by playing stupid games like Alpha Shooter(iTunes Store) and listening to news(only sports). GRRRRR! 
I have tried telling him, shouting at him, hiding the stupid phone, But nothing seems to work. Someone please help


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

Up untill I wrecked my knee I used to play womens rugby.. Hubby just has a mental block about the game doesn't understand and I think he finds it painful to watch..

Yet in the three years I've know him he never missed a match I was playing.. or a rugby club function... anytime I'm watching a big match on TV he'll watch it with me even though he won't know what's happening on the screen..

I'm sports mad .. he's not but he realises it's part of my life and wants to participate... It's something that I've noticed and appreciate... maybe you could try doing something similar with your husband instead of acting like you think he's a weirdo.


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

luvhatemyhubby said:


> Why are men so addicted to sports?


Not all men are... some men are addicted to fancy cars, having sex with as many woman as they can, some even addicted to shopping or secretly wearing womans clothing.
Of all the things a man can be addicted to, sports is the least of any womans problem.
Instead of fighting him, try developing an interest in it, it's not as bad as you think. or.......... stop trying to take it away from him.

The more you deny him his interests, the more he will fight you and maybe even pick up some others.
Let the man be himself and enjoy what he enjoys.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

You know incidently most of my ex boyfriends were quite sporty but at the same time were quite sneery about women's sports... Hubby who has absolutly no interest in sports is the one bloke I've been with that's been the most supportive of my love for sports...

Don't know if that's relevant ... it's just something that's occured to me...


----------



## Meriter (Nov 10, 2009)

sarah.rslp said:


> You know incidently most of my ex boyfriends were quite sporty but at the same time were quite sneery about women's sports... Hubby who has absolutly no interest in sports is the one bloke I've been with that's been the most supportive of my love for sports...


Maybe that is because athletic men know women can never be as good at sports as men are. ..OR the feel that sports belongs to them and feel threatened when women try to take it from them.

Men and women are different. They're built different and they excel at different activities. I don't know why we don't celebrate that.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

Meriter said:


> Maybe that is because athletic men know women can never be as good at sports as men are. ..OR the feel that sports belongs to them and feel threatened when women try to take it from them.
> 
> Men and women are different. They're built different and they excel at different activities. I don't know why we don't celebrate that.


I'm not quite sure what you mean... I know a lot of women that have excelled at rugby and soccer...

And we did celebrate it...


----------



## katie jane (Oct 26, 2009)

i guess women are just has bad with hair nails and shopping  my husband is always at least two shops in front of me lol


----------



## cody5 (Sep 2, 2009)

It's genetic. If there's a ball, a winner, and a loser, men must watch. Heck, I can get glued to the TV watching CURLING during the winter olympics, and there's not even a ball involved.


----------



## Meriter (Nov 10, 2009)

sarah.rslp said:


> I'm not quite sure what you mean... I know a lot of women that have excelled at rugby and soccer...
> 
> And we did celebrate it...



SO tell me, do you really think women would be able to compete against men in a sport like rugby? or any sport for that matter?

Women in sports is fine, but I don't take it too seriously because I know they can only be so good and men will always be better.

having said that, there are other things in life that WOMEN will always be better at than men. That's what I mean about celebrating differences. I don't understand why some women insist on being men.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

So what's the point in anybody playing competitive sport if there's somebody faster and stronger playing?? According to you anyone that's not playing in the premier division might just as well give up.

You have a pretty narrow view of sport I'm guessing if a game can't be broken down into nice short sections with ad breaks then you're not interested...

I'm glad you're okay with women in sport that's very broad minded of you... Competitive sport is about individuals competing for their own sense pride... spectators come second.

Women's rugby is faster than mens rugby, women's soccer is played more technically. More importantly any time a sport is played competitivly it tends to be done by people that give a ****, that train and work hard and are entitled to some respect.


----------



## marriedguy (Nov 7, 2009)

Like I have mentioned in my other posts, I have this addiction for sports, I love working out and training, but my wife doesnt really seem to appreciate it, she would never celebrate that part of me, instead she would feel bad because I am spending time away from her doing something that makes me happy that doesnt involve her...plus she thinks I could get hurt. She however has no problem watching sports with me, she is not into sports but sometimes will ask me whos winning, or why did they blow the whistle, etc. 

I wish that women could appreciate the fact the sometimes what makes a man the way he is is because of some of the activities he likes doing even if they are activities she doesnt like. My wife loves shopping, I dont care much for it...yet I will go with her shopping for hours sometimes trying not to get impatient.


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

marriedguy said:


> Like I have mentioned in my other posts, I have this addiction for sports, I love working out and training, but my wife doesnt really seem to appreciate it, she would never celebrate that part of me, instead she would feel bad because I am spending time away from her doing something that makes me happy that doesnt involve her...plus she thinks I could get hurt. She however has no problem watching sports with me, she is not into sports but sometimes will ask me whos winning, or why did they blow the whistle, etc.
> 
> I wish that women could appreciate the fact the sometimes what makes a man the way he is is because of some of the activities he likes doing even if they are activities she doesnt like. My wife loves shopping, I dont care much for it...yet I will go with her shopping for hours sometimes trying not to get impatient.


My rugby club has pretty regular social functions (i.e. drinking) hubby goes to all of them,, sometimes he has fun sometimes he doesn't... 

Most of our blokes loves going well because it's fun... hubbie is now mates with quite a few of my teammates SO's....


----------



## Meriter (Nov 10, 2009)

sarah.rslp said:


> So what's the point in anybody playing competitive sport if there's somebody faster and stronger playing?? According to you anyone that's not playing in the premier division might just as well give up.
> 
> You have a pretty narrow view of sport I'm guessing if a game can't be broken down into nice short sections with ad breaks then you're not interested...
> 
> ...


Hmmm... I have to say, that was a good post. It's making me actually stop and consider my response - something I should probably do more often.

Here's my beef: I don't like it when women claim to be better at sports than men because it is clearly not true. Does that mean that I think women should never compete in sports? No.

I can't stand when people try to push gender equality AT THE EXPENSE of gender individuality. Sure women deserve the same rights as men, but women are NOT men. -and men are not women. I see it all the time with parents forcing things on their children for the sake of proving that women can do anything a man can do only better.

Why even compete in the first place? As I said, men and women both excel in different areas of life.

Personally, I would much prefer to watch men play a sport such as basketball instead of watching women play at a lower level. Not everyone agrees with that and that's okay with me.


----------



## Meriter (Nov 10, 2009)

luvhatemyhubby said:


> Why are men so addicted to sports? My hubby has downloaded a sports radio called Sports in Air(iTunes Store) on *MY *iPhone. He lost his iPhone and uses up credit on mine by playing stupid games like Alpha Shooter(iTunes Store) and listening to news(only sports). GRRRRR!
> I have tried telling him, shouting at him, hiding the stupid phone, But nothing seems to work. Someone please help


getting back to the original question...

Why are you shouting at your husband for having an innocent hobby? Like someone else said, he could just as easily have a destructive hobby. Let him enjoy some sports. 

Does your husband shout at you for any hobbies or past times you might have???

I am a big baseball fan. I told my wife BEFORE we were married that I watched almost every game during the season and that getting married wasnt going to change that. Romantic, I know, but why would you want to change your spouse anyway? Let them be themselves, and if you cant do that, then dont marry them in the first place!


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

Meriter said:


> Personally, I would much prefer to watch men play a sport such as basketball instead of watching women play at a lower level. Not everyone agrees with that and that's okay with me.


So you're a spectator.... As far as I'm concerned your opinion on sporting matters is limited by that...


----------



## Mrs Wifey (Nov 16, 2009)

luvhatemyhubby said:


> Why are men so addicted to sports? My hubby has downloaded a sports radio called Sports in Air(iTunes Store) on *MY *iPhone. He lost his iPhone and uses up credit on mine by playing stupid games like Alpha Shooter(iTunes Store) and listening to news(only sports). GRRRRR!
> I have tried telling him, shouting at him, hiding the stupid phone, But nothing seems to work. Someone please help


Today is my first day on this board and I can relate a lot to this post.... Not with my hubby (he's into sports, but not to the point of addiction). However my ex was a sports broadcaster.. he watched every sports review show, every game, read every article and magazine. It was truly never ending.

What it really makes me realize is that it's not an addiction to SPORTS that's a problem, but rather an ADDICTION to anything. Any time a partner/spouse chooses to prioritize the time put into a hobby over time with you there's an issue. Perhaps if you explain it to him in this way, you'll see some marked improvement.

You both need independent interests AND you need to be able to invest time into these independent interests but, you both also need to put time into your relationship and as long as there's a balance, he can have his sports and you can have time doing the things you enjoy (that he may not like at all!)

The Hubby Diaries


----------



## dawnie (Nov 17, 2009)

luvhatemyhubby said:


> Why are men so addicted to sports? My hubby has downloaded a sports radio called Sports in Air(iTunes Store) on *MY *iPhone. He lost his iPhone and uses up credit on mine by playing stupid games like Alpha Shooter(iTunes Store) and listening to news(only sports). GRRRRR!
> I have tried telling him, shouting at him, hiding the stupid phone, But nothing seems to work. Someone please help


But why begrudge him this? 

You have your own things don't you? That he has to put up with? 

I'm very competitive with my horses and we breed as well. It is an extraordinarily expensive sport and it results in a lot of sacrifice. You know, hubby and I, we have a lot of problems but we're still trying. He's not a farm boy, but he went out on his own initiative to talk with a realtor about buying us an acreage so I could have my horses at home. He works in the oil fields in northern Alberta and while I really didn't want to leave where we were living, I felt it wasn't fair for him to commute this huge distance, so we moved to a new province, completely away from my family, but much closer to his job. You just do these things because that's what people do when they love each other and they're trying to make it work. 

DH is not into horses. He likes them, from a distance, but he's not really into them. Me, it seems I live, breathe, eat, and sleep horses. He's put up with me coming home covered in horse hair (when they're shedding), and stinking like horse sweat and horse slime in my hair (because a horse can't eat his oats without sharing it with me). But, let's give him credit, he'll go out and feed them when I ask him to (if I running behind because of work) and give them a pat or two on the neck. And, he'll be out there watching me ride and train the horse - which is incredibly boring to someone who really doesn't understand what is going on. He goes out with me because he knows my sport is dangerous and if I'm alone and something happens and I get tossed off the horse, then I could be laying there unable to move, very badly hurt. It hasn't happened yet, but he knows it could. So, he sits it through and makes a point of staying home when I need to ride the horse - and has made it a rule that I shouldn't ride alone. He's right on that point. The point is, he's trying. So, I try to arrange my riding times when I know he's going to be available and try not to infringe on his need to do something he enjoys too. This is just what you do when you're in a committed relationship. 

He loves football. I have a hard time understanding it - to me they're bashing their heads into each other and dog piling every 2 seconds, but I don't bedrudge him sitting down and watching the sport on TV on Saturday afternoons. Sometimes, I will sit down and try to understand why he's shouting at the TV. I made a point of watching hockey and now I quite like it. We even went to an NHL game, which I really enjoyed. Didn't so much like the drunk fans next to us, but the game itself was pretty good. 

There is a lot of other crap to get hung up about - like fidelity, personality clashes, sharing the house chores/maintenance, and making sure the money gets to the end of the month. I wouldn't fight about the small stuff like some sports on an iphone. Note to yourself - your hubby needs a new iphone for Christmas (so you can get yours back!). 

Don't sweat the small stuff! :smthumbup: In the big scheme of things, a few sports things is small stuff.


----------



## Meriter (Nov 10, 2009)

sarah.rslp said:


> So you're a spectator.... As far as I'm concerned your opinion on sporting matters is limited by that...


is that supposed to imply that I am in some way not athletic or don't participate in sports?
If so, that isn't a correct statement. Some days I am a spectator, but I also excel in playing baseball and can hold my own in other sports.


----------



## psychocandy (Apr 28, 2008)

Meriter said:


> is that supposed to imply that I am in some way not athletic or don't participate in sports?
> If so, that isn't a correct statement. Some days I am a spectator, but I also excel in playing baseball and can hold my own in other sports.


Does baseball count as a proper sport? ;-)

Only you lot in the US play it !


----------



## Meriter (Nov 10, 2009)

psychocandy said:


> Does baseball count as a proper sport? ;-)
> 
> Only you lot in the US play it !


Actually, baseball is very popular in several countries including Canada, Cuba, Venezuela, the Dominican Republic, Japan, Taiwan, Korea....

Even the Netherlands fielded a team in the recent World Baseball Classic.


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

luvhatemyhubby said:


> Why are men so addicted to sports? My hubby has downloaded a sports radio called Sports in Air(iTunes Store) on *MY *iPhone. He lost his iPhone and uses up credit on mine by playing stupid games like Alpha Shooter(iTunes Store) and listening to news(only sports). GRRRRR!
> I have tried telling him, shouting at him, hiding the stupid phone, But nothing seems to work. Someone please help


This post appears to be a plug fro the above companies. However, this is not about sport. As *sarah.rslp* says, it's about spectating. Sport requres you to get out on a muddy field and get... dirty. Spectating only requires the use of a TV and a sofa and maybe a bucket full of pop-corn to help turn people into a couch potato. In short, it's bad for your health.


----------

